# Narragansett Area Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Qualified family of four seeking a Columbus Weekend bareboat charter in Narr. Bay or eastern LI Sound to do some casual gunkholing. 28''-34'' sailboat or thereabouts. We are more interested in clean and functional than fancy.

Any owners out there want to charter while they watch football? Thanks your ideas.


----------

